# Nico Mattan to race on Litespeed next year



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

The Belgian websites are buzzing with the news that team DFL-cyclingnews.com-Litespeed has plucked Nico Mattan off his other ride and will get him on a Litespeed Siena in 2007.
Yes. 

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------

